# looking for budget frame: 73STA & 51.5/52TT



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

I've been looking at some frames for a 5'3" woman (fairly well proportioned) around the internet; any comments or links appreciated. I do not understand why many small frames have such steep seat tube angles.....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

What's your budget?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

You won't find one on a (small) budget. Most mass-market women's bikes have stupidly steep STAs even though they use 650 wheels. I have to say the LeMond women's geometry doesn't look too bad, although they have 74STA in the 49w (and 51TT). You might be able to get lucky and find one that Trek wants to dump. The LeMonds are essentially being re-badged as Gary Fisher road bikes for 2009.

The Terry Fast Woman might work, too. It has a steeper STA and shorter TT. Not cheap, but at $1K for the frameset, not a complete budget buster either.

The Cervelo RS in size XS has a 73 STA and 51.5TT. The Merlin Camena in size S has a 73.5 STA and 51.5TT. You might get lucky on ebay. Titanium bikes don't seem to have a real high re-sale value (I love my Merlin).


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Are you the 5'3" woman, or are you shopping for someone who is a 5'3" woman?


----------



## twelvepercent (Nov 7, 2004)

Shopping for a 5'3" woman....Thanks for the suggestions.....I'm looking at that Motobecane on eBay for $280 w/full carbon fork
I will be building it up myself because it will have Campy triple 26-40-50.....I'm a Campy guy w/ lots of great parts in my arsenal and I love the Campy triples w/111mm B.B.
Anyhow, what are some opinions about these 75 STA's for a woman with somewhat even proportions?.....esp. for descending steep mtn. roads w/ sharp curves.
Thanks!


----------

